# Formular sendet nicht



## tanja (10. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich weiss, dass das Thema bereits oft besprochen wurde, ich habe mir auch alle Beiträge angesehen, ich weiss trotzdem nicht woran der Fehler liegt.

Ich  versuche seit 5 Tagen ein  Formular zu versenden und bekomme ich verschiedene Meldungen, wie Fehler 13, Seite wurde nicht gefunden, Fehler 405.
Ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich noch ändern könnte. 

Ich bin schon langsam verzweifelt, und daher meine Bitte, ob jemand sich die Code ansehen kann, bzw. mir einen Tipp geben könnte.
Ich gebe nur die Code für Formular ein: 
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
function chkFormular()
 {
	if (document.formular.nome.value =="")
	{
	alert("Geben Sie bitte Ihren Name ein.");
	document.formular.nome.focus();
	return false;
	}
	if (document.formular.mail.value =="")
	{
	alert("Geben Sie bitte Ihre E-mail Adresse ein.");
	document.formular.mail.focus();
	return false;
	}
}
//-->
</script>

</head>
<body>
      <form action="http://community4you/cgi-bin/FormMail.pl" method="post" name="formular" id="formular" onSubmit="return chkFormular()">

<input type="hidden" name="recipient" value="mailtoffice@community4you.net">
<input type="hidden" name="subject" value="formular">
<input name="redirect" type="hidden" id="redirect" value="de/formular_gesendet.htm">

<input name="nome" type="text" class="inputfeld" id="nome">
<input name="mail" type="text" class="inputfeld" id="mail">
<select name="paese" class="inputfeld">
                      <option value="Italien">Italien</option>
                      <option value="Deutschland">Deutschland</option>
                      <option value="Schweiz">Schweiz</option>
                      <option value="&Ouml;sterreich">&Ouml;sterreich</option>
                      <option value="Grossbritannien">Grossbritannien</option>
</select>
<textarea name="testo" wrap="PHYSICAL" class="feld" id="testo"></textarea>

<input name="submit" type="image" src="../img/but/senden.gif" alt="senden" width="90" height="20" border="0">
</body>

Das Script: FormMail.pl habe ich von Site hotscripts.com.
Mein Server unterstüzt diese Funktion.
Ich danke sehr im voraus
Tanja


----------



## Fabian H (11. März 2004)

```
action="http://community4you/cgi-bin/FormMail.pl"
```
Ich bezweifle, dass es diese Adresse im WAN gibt 


```
action="http://community4you.net/cgi-bin/FormMail.pl"
```
Bzw. einfach an deren URL anpassen.


----------



## tanja (11. März 2004)

Guten morgen,
ja die Endung habe ich vergessen. 
Nur es sendet trotzdem  nicht, anbei ist Screensshot der Seite, die sich öffnet (online getestet).
Das ist mein erstes Formular, ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, und mit der Meldung dann kann ich nicht viel anfangen.
Ist das Script falsch?

Danke 
Tanja


----------



## Quaese (11. März 2004)

Hi,

wie es sich für mich anhört, hast Du Dir das Script (form.pl) von dieser ScriptSeite geholt. Der Fehler, den Du erhälst, kann damit zusammenhängen, dass das Script den Perl-Interpreter nicht findet (das ist der Ort, wo das sich das Programm befindet, welches den Perl-Code des Scriptes verarbeitet). Der wird bei Perl immer in der ersten Zeile des Scriptes angegeben:


```
#!/usr/bin/perl
```

Da solltest Du Dich mal bei Deinem Verantwortlichen erkundigen, welcher Wert hier eingegeben werden muss.

Einen kurzen Überblick zu Perl findest du auch hier:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/cgiperl/intro/perlpc.htm 

Ausserdem habe ich gesehen, dass Deinem HTML-Code das abschliessende </FORM> fehlt.

Vielleicht kommst Du damit weiter ...

... ciao
Quaese


----------



## tanja (11. März 2004)

Vielleicht bin ich schon nah! Mein Provider hat mir jetzt mitgeteilt, zitiere:

"Sie muessen die Dateirechte auf CHMOD 755 (ausfuehren) setzen.
Mit ihrem FTP Programm koennen sie das durchfuehren. Jedes FTP Programm
besitzt entsprechende Funktionen."

Ich verwende Dreaweaver, und solche Funktion noch nicht gebraucht.
Ich suche und suche, aber ich finde es nicht.

Die Frage: wo im Dreamweaver finde ich diese Funktion?

Danke sehr
Tanja


----------

